# need recommendations for first nail guns



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Home Owner or Pro?
Big mistake buying one gun at a time, would have saved a bunch of money by buying the compressor and guns as a set.
Unless your a "pro" any brand of framing gun will do the job.
Even a Harbor Freight or Northern Tool brand tool will work and be far less then 1/2 the price.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Buying refurb will help, warranty on tool is same as new.


https://bigskytool.com/hitachi-reconditioned-tools.html


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

joe is right. you can often buy either buy a mid range compressor bundled with nailers or you can get lower end nailers in sets typically comprised of a framing gun, 16 gauge and 18 gauge or 16 gauge, 18 gauge and 23 gauge


----------



## njitgrad (Jun 14, 2012)

I am a homeowner not a pro but I like to invest in quality products. Does anyone have specific recommendations for proven winners? I am not looking to get something cheap that will jam constantly....I am more concerned with reliability and firmly believe that you get what you pay for. Not interested in refurbs....bad experiences with refurbs.


----------



## TimPa (Aug 15, 2010)

consider going with a name brand, and you won't be disappointed: senco, bostich, porter cable, paslode come to mind as the leading brands, but I may have missed somebody's favorite.

framing nailers come in clipped head and round head. round head satisfy stricter building codes.


----------



## njitgrad (Jun 14, 2012)

I am considering this finishing nail gun and this framing nail gun. I am open to other suggestions.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Why a contact trip (black trigger) finishing gun and what appears to be a sequential trip framer (grey trigger) ?


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

For a finish gun you want to position the work and the gun exactly and then fire in a nail. For framing I am not as concerned about the exact placement of the nails.....and the studs are often cupped or warped.....making for less precise placement.....plus I might be nailing off plywood or the like....meaning just bump nail quickly. Ron


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> For a finish gun you want to position the work and the gun exactly and then fire in a nail. For framing I am not as concerned about the exact placement of the nails.....and the studs are often cupped or warped.....making for less precise placement.....plus I might be nailing off plywood or the like....meaning just bump nail quickly. Ron


I agree with you.
But he is looking at a "bump" finish gun (contact trip) and a "position and fire" framer (sequential trip). The reverse of what we would get.


----------



## njitgrad (Jun 14, 2012)

Oso954 said:


> Why a contact trip (black trigger) finishing gun and what appears to be a sequential trip framer (grey trigger) ?


Can you elaborate? I am new to this. I watched YT videos of both in use and they seemed to be versatile and easy to use.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I like this package deal for diy projects

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Bostitch-0...ake-Portable-Electric-Air-Compressor/50396512


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Here are the Bostich explainations

"CONTACT TRIP
The common operating procedure on “Contact Trip” tools is for the operator to contact the work to actuate the trip mechanism while keeping the trigger pulled, thus driving a fastener each time the work is contacted. This will allow rapid fastener placement on many jobs, such as sheathing, decking and pallet assembly. All pneumatic tools are subject to recoil when driving fasteners. The tool may bounce, releasing the trip, and if unintentionally allowed to recontact the work surface with the trigger still actuated (finger still holding trigger pulled) an unwanted second fastener will be driven.

SEQUENTIAL TRIP
The Sequential Trip requires the operator to hold the tool against the work before pulling the trigger. This makes accurate fastener placement easier, for instance on framing, toe nailing and crating applications. The Sequential Trip allows exact fastener location without the possibility of driving a second fastener on recoil, as described under “Contact Trip”. The Sequential Trip Tool has a positive safety advantage because it will not accidentally drive a fastener if the tool is contacted against the work – or anything else – while the operator is holding the trigger pulled."

The contact trip is indicated by a black trigger, sequential trip by a grey trigger.

Sequential trip is preferable for essentially all of the finish nailing that you are likely to do. You push the gun against the work, pull the trigger. You get one nail exactly where you want it. No accidental double fire as both the tip and trigger must be released before a second nail is delivered, and it must be tip first, trigger second.

Contact trip is less safe, although it can be faster in production work. If the trigger is pulled and the tip is pressed against the work, the gun fires. Order makes no difference. You can hold the trigger and just bounce the gun along getting a nail everytime you compress the tip. But that can also cause a double fire. If the gun recoils back from the work and you press it back into the work, bang, second nail where you wanted one.

You can make you own decisions on which "trip" you want to purchase. My point was to make you aware of the differance between the trips and judging from the photos/trigger colors that you might be getting the wrong ones.

I see nothing wrong with those model guns, I'd just make sure that they come with the right color trigger/trip mechanism for the type of operation you want.


----------



## njitgrad (Jun 14, 2012)

Oso954 said:


> The contact trip is indicated by a black trigger, sequential trip by a grey trigger.
> 
> You can make you own decisions on which "trip" you want to purchase. My point was to make you aware of the differance between the trips and judging from the photos/trigger colors that you might be getting the wrong ones.
> 
> I see nothing wrong with those model guns, I'd just make sure that they come with the right color trigger/trip mechanism for the type of operation you want.


Okay, thanks for the explanation. Now I understand it. However, according to the Bostitch website, BOTH the finishing nailer I am interested in AND the framing nailer I am interested in are both classified as Sequential with Contact Trigger Included. Doesn't that mean it works as a sequential trip with the trigger in one position and contact trip in the other position?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> ...Sequential with Contact Trigger Included. Doesn't that mean it works as a sequential trip with the trigger in one position and contact trip in the other position?


If it is like the older guns, it is not one position vs the other. In the past, you actually had to remove one trigger kit, then install the other trigger kit. When I was using them, the other trigger kit was not included, you had to order the kit, if you wanted to covert them.

If you convert them, make sure you run the all the recommended tests, before loading the gun/using it.


----------



## Radcon91 (Sep 23, 2014)

My brother's Hitachi framing gun has a switch on the side, one position is contact trip and the other is sequential trip.

Josh

Sent from my XT1093 using Tapatalk


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

Radcon91 said:


> My brother's Hitachi framing gun has a switch on the side, one position is contact trip and the other is sequential trip.
> 
> Josh
> 
> Sent from my XT1093 using Tapatalk


Yes, all brands should be like this. 

Not sure what the other poster was talking about.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

njitgrad said:


> I am considering this finishing nail gun and this framing nail gun. I am open to other suggestions.



They would be a good choice.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

njitgrad said:


> I am a homeowner not a pro but I like to invest in quality products. Does anyone have specific recommendations for proven winners? I am not looking to get something cheap that will jam constantly....I am more concerned with reliability and firmly believe that you get what you pay for. Not interested in refurbs....bad experiences with refurbs.




Hitachi! Hands down the most used framing nailer on the planet!
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Hitachi-Ro..._clickID=2d5fe089-edcf-4e8f-8b8c-de564cbe59a5


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

I have used a variety if Nailers non really stood out they all work good. Harbor freight i had jam occasionally. I would look for a nailer with rafter hook indont know why they dont all have them but super handy for ladder or on roof. Some have accessory hooks you can add. Adjustable exhaust is nice to so you dont have air blasting you in face. I would compare weight too.


----------



## njitgrad (Jun 14, 2012)

Radcon91 said:


> My brother's Hitachi framing gun has a switch on the side, one position is contact trip and the other is sequential trip.
> 
> Josh
> 
> Sent from my XT1093 using Tapatalk


What model number is that one? Also would like to know if Hitachi finish nail guns have the same feature.


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Hitachi! Hands down the most used framing nailer on the planet!
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Hitachi-Ro..._clickID=2d5fe089-edcf-4e8f-8b8c-de564cbe59a5



It's very common on most decent guns, Including this one.

Selective actuation allows transition from sequential nailing to "bump-fire" with ease
Driving port suited for a wide range of available nails
Rubber grip for superior control and comfort during use
2-piece steel magazine for durability and replacement ease
Rear loading magazine for quick replenishments
Open nose design for easy extraction should a nail jam
Hardened claw tip resists wear and grips wood for driving nails at different angles


----------



## Radcon91 (Sep 23, 2014)

njitgrad said:


> What model number is that one? Also would like to know if Hitachi finish nail guns have the same feature.


It's the 30° paper collated gun that Lowe's sells. Model # NR90ADPR. Looking at all the Hitachi guns they carry, they all appear to have this switch, except the roofing guns, which I assume are all contact trip.

I personally put a couple thousand nails through the framing nailer this past year and have had zero problems with it.

Josh

Sent from my XT1093 using Tapatalk


----------



## millerguy123 (May 16, 2017)

I had used a few nailers in the past and after chosing between many i found Numax NuMax SFR2190 as a good one.Always seek pro opinion while choosing best framing nailer for your need.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I've had a Porter Cable 350 framer that won't quit, and it's taken a beating.... but I would like an Hitachi if it ever quits.

You don't seem cost sensative, but I've used a Husky that seemed fine and they have pretty inexpensive framer and palm nailer often for $100.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

njitgrad said:


> What model number is that one? Also would like to know if Hitachi finish nail guns have the same feature.



I have an 18 ga hitachi that is easily switchable. It's the only hitachi tool I have and also the only nail gun I have that's never jammed. I have a lot of staple and nail guns and most of them have issues. The worst one is the bostich, it's almost unusable. Total POS. 

I have a pin nailer that's never jammed too.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Yeah Bostich was never my favorite, and since Stanley/Black and Decker own it, i think it got worse.


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

I know this is an old thread, but to answer the question from a page back about why that Bostitch framing nailer had a sequential trip trigger in the photo...that particular gun comes with both since it also can shoot the thick nails that you use for joist hangars. When you're doing that you don't want contact trigger since it can fire a second nail if you bounce. Once you're done with the hangars and back on framing you just swap the trigger. Takes about 30 seconds as long as you don't lose the other trigger. 
I have that Bostitch and it's a decent framer. Only quibble with it is that it doesn't have a dry fire lockout. The hangar nailer function more than makes up for that!


----------



## millerguy123 (May 16, 2017)

Used to work with the boch framing nailers.but they always become faulty after few months:surprise:.then i went into searching for other alternatives and found some great product from Numax and Freeman which are also cheap.If in doubt search for user reviews in amazon and you will get the overall idea.Here is a good review about best framing nailers i come across.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the top two brands of framers ive used are the hitachis and paslode, i know some guys swear by max air but their not really available in my region. 

i own the first generation ridgid which is just about cooked.... it has the selective fire mode, ive used the porter cable which has it and dewalt.. ive found they work better in single fire mode as they dont keep with sinking nails no matter what size compressor its hooked up to


----------

